# OK, Nuovo sondaggio



## Old lancillotto (2 Gennaio 2007)

Visto che spesso questo forum è utilizzato come una chat, messaggi brevi, battute feroci, risate e discorsi O.T., forse si sente la necessità di avere una chat interattiva.

Ovvio che un sondaggio non può cambiare nulla, ma forse la redazione se vede una certa partecipazione e determinate richieste, può essere orientata a soddisfarle.

Vi piacerebbe avere una CHAT su questo sito?????


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Gennaio 2007)

ancilotto comunque mi piace leggerti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dimenticavo, non sono gay ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In una Chat non avrei tempo di pensare a cosa rispondo, ... in un forum ho il tempo di tornare indietro, ... esiste un tempo di massima che mi da l'illusione di non sparare troppo a vuoto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho votato NO


----------



## MariLea (2 Gennaio 2007)

per la chat c'è msn
chi vuole mette l'email nel profilo
e chi ne ha voglia passa lì x chattare


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> ancilotto comunque mi piace leggerti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tranquillo non temo le tue tendenze........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




però potresti toglierti quei guantini fucsia 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Scherzi a parte, questo sondaggio è solo una curiosità, ho risposto si perchè MSN non è una vera chat ma messaggistica istantanea, esiste un numero massimo di utenti nella conversazione condivisa e deve essere accettata. La chat, anche se credo possa sviare il forum, trovo possa essere un altro luogo interessante per chiaccherare e per cogliere in flagrante quelli che "posano" e quelli che davvero sono naturali nel parlare. Un post come tu stesso affermi, ti consente di riflettere e rivedere quanto scritto. La chat invece sei tu, puoi camuffarti, ma le parole sono quelle della spontaneità

Comunque vediamo cosa dice la maggioranza


----------



## Old lilith_666 (3 Gennaio 2007)

Io voto SI. non vorrei dare mio MSN a uno andrea della vita e cmq MSN é troppo personale. Una chat QUI, sarebbe stata utile per discuttere gli argomenti trattati qui. Quindi *SI. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old lilith_666 (3 Gennaio 2007)

> La chat, anche se credo possa sviare il forum


Perche mai??? si potrebbe aprire la chatt alle 22, ad esempio. E si discutirebbe gli argomenti piu scottanti o interessanti.


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Gennaio 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Perche mai??? si potrebbe aprire la chatt alle 22, ad esempio. E si discutirebbe gli argomenti piu scottanti o interessanti.


facciamo come in Inghilterra che i PUB servono alcolici solo dopo le 20.00 quando i minorenni non possono più entrare????


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Gennaio 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Perche mai??? si potrebbe aprire la chatt alle 22, ad esempio. E si discutirebbe gli argomenti piu scottanti o interessanti.


e come la metti con i fusi orari???


----------



## Old Fa. (3 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e come la metti con i fusi orari???


Con argomenti scottanti o interessanti, ... chi se ne frega del fuso orario


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Con argomenti scottanti o interessanti, ... chi se ne frega del fuso orario


si, ti basta il FUSO (di testa, di vino, ....)


----------



## MariLea (3 Gennaio 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Io voto SI. non vorrei dare mio MSN a uno andrea della vita e cmq MSN é troppo personale. Una chat QUI, sarebbe stata utile per discuttere gli argomenti trattati qui. Quindi *SI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su msn ti può chiamare e vedere in linea solo chi è autorizzato da te!
lo saprai bene, visto che lo usi
nessuno può fare parte della tua lista se non gli dai il tuo OK


----------



## Old lilith_666 (3 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e come la metti con i fusi orari???


Perfetto per me.Abbiamo 4 ore indietro quindi sono le 18 qui.


----------



## Old lilith_666 (3 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Su msn ti può chiamare e vedere in linea solo chi è autorizzato da te!
> lo saprai bene, visto che lo usi
> nessuno può fare parte della tua lista se non gli dai il tuo OK


A me sembra piú complicato su MSN...Dover inserire e autorizzare tutti quelli che vogliono chattare solo su un determinato argomento...oppure su altri.....
invece qui si puó entrare diretamente chi é online.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2007)

*ho votato no*

per me è faticosissimo chattare ..ho bisogno di avere la possibilità di argomentare ..non sono tipo da battute...
Per chiacchierare ..vediamoci


----------



## Old lilith_666 (3 Gennaio 2007)

*E vai!!!!!!!!*

Sono veramente felice di vedere che il sondaggio funziona!!!! Possiamo almeno capire un pó come pensa il Forum. Sono molto felice anche perche rispondono e dicono anche il motivo della risposta. Grazie tante!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Gennaio 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Sono veramente felice di vedere che il sondaggio funziona!!!! Possiamo almeno capire un pó come pensa il Forum. Sono molto felice anche perche rispondono e dicono anche il motivo della risposta. Grazie tante!!!


Sono d'accordo con te........  molto bello


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

ho risposto NA


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*.........*

Per me va bene il secondo no, l'attenzione di un post è ben diversa da quella che si pone nella chat..........avremmo due tipo di comunicazione, quello impegnato e quello ciarliero........... però mi adeguerò tranquillamento alla maggioranza.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> facciamo come in Inghilterra che i PUB servono alcolici solo dopo le 20.00 quando i minorenni non possono più entrare????


Caro Lancy,

Scusa ma dove l'hai sentita questa? Servono birra dalle 10 del mattino!!!!

PS: voto NA


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caro Lancy,
> 
> Scusa ma dove l'hai sentita questa? Servono birra dalle 10 del mattino!!!!
> 
> PS: voto NA


Questo è quello che dicono hai turisti (per caso) come me........ Anche loro hanno una facciata da rispettare.......

Battute a parte, questo è quanto ci hanno detto in Scozia, poi non so se era una disposizione locale


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Questo è quello che dicono hai turisti (per caso) come me........ Anche loro hanno una facciata da rispettare.......
> 
> Battute a parte, questo è quanto ci hanno detto in Scozia, poi non so se era una disposizione locale


Ok in Scozia ci sta.


----------



## Old lilith_666 (4 Gennaio 2007)

saliamo.


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Alla fine dopo questo breve giro di domande abbiamo capito che tante persone sono interessate a forumale dei mini sondaggi, ma di certo non sono interessati alla chat..........

Direi che il NO è decisamente schiacciante.

Adesso però dobbiamo trovare domande adatte per proporre i sondaggi.........

Sono però indeciso sulla durata. Un giorno è decisamente poco, capita che uno non si colleghi tutti i giorni, tre giorni mi sembrava un termine accettabile, però ho notato che che il numero delle risposte già dopo il secondo giorno non aumentavano...... Che sia perchè era sul forum "Libero" che è meno frequentato di "Confessati"????

C'è da meditare...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Un momento........*

E' vero che la percentuale dei no è superiore, come è vero che in democrazioa vince la maggioranza, ma in questo caso, possiamo anche fare un atto di riconoscimento della minoranza e se ad alcuni/e partecioanti piacerebbe una chat nulla osta a che sia fatta.
A mio modesto avviso il sondaggio verteva a capire chi avesse questa necessità, una volta che ci fosse, entrarci o meno sarebbe sempre una scelta personale.
Comunque mi rimetto al giudizio generale, io diedi il NO motivato, ma non ho pregiudiziali verso la chat, anche perchè ho la certezza che sarebbe di quelle di ben diversa struttura ed utilizzo delle solite chat da chiacchiericcio ed anche altro.......
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero che la percentuale dei no è superiore, come è vero che in democrazioa vince la maggioranza, ma in questo caso, possiamo anche fare un atto di riconoscimento della minoranza e se ad alcuni/e partecioanti piacerebbe una chat nulla osta a che sia fatta.
> A mio modesto avviso il sondaggio verteva a capire chi avesse questa necessità, una volta che ci fosse, entrarci o meno sarebbe sempre una scelta personale.
> Comunque mi rimetto al giudizio generale, io diedi il NO motivato, ma non ho pregiudiziali verso la chat, anche perchè ho la certezza che sarebbe di quelle di ben diversa struttura ed utilizzo delle solite chat da chiacchiericcio ed anche altro.......
> Bruja


 
In effetti è entrato un altro si che ha portato la percentuale allo stesso livello delle elezioni politiche 2006.

A questo punto dall'alto delle tue conoscenze ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), della tua saggezza ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ), della tua lungimiranza ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), della tua tolleranza ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) e aderenze in questa sde ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), sensibilizza la redazione.......

io intanto corro in trincea  ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

scusate se mi intrometto ma mi pare che i sì siano superiori ai no.


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto ma mi pare che i sì siano superiori ai no.


In termini assoluti si, in termi però di contenuto no, perchè i no raggruppano due linee di tendenza: chi non vuole la chat e chi preferirebbe non averla perchè potrebbe sviare dal forum.

Giuro che questa non è un interpretazione politica, io ho votato SI, quindi sono sopra ogni sospetto


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

oh  c..... aspita!!!!

Mi sono reso conto che nel sondaggio ho scritto una castroneria


"NO, ma temo che la chat......."

La risposta era:
"NO perchè tempo che la chat......"



ahhh questi informatici......


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*uff*



lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti è entrato un altro si che ha portato la percentuale allo stesso livello delle elezioni politiche 2006.
> 
> A questo punto dall'alto delle tue conoscenze (
> 
> ...


Se ho detto che sono per la tolleranza ed il rispetto delle minoranze adesso si tratta di pattare........o di vittoria di misura.  Che aktro potrei aggiungere che già non ho detto!
Bruja


x lancy, tu riprenditi dalle tue paturnie, rimettiti in carreggiata e poi vedrai che attenzioni ti dedicherò!!!  Se per caso ti dovesse cavere un fulmine vicino ai piedi non pensare al caso fortuito !!!!!


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

*bruja e lanci*

dislessia galoppante...


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> dislessia galoppante...


galoppante????

Ormai anche la dislessia ha l'artrite


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> dislessia galoppante...


Non saprei, ma io se non digerisco certe situazioni divento dispeptica, e come conseguenza dissenterica e dovrò fruire dei servizi di "Padre Water"  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non saprei, ma io se non digerisco certe situazioni divento dispeptica, e come conseguenza dissenteria e dovrò fruire dei servizi di "Padre Water"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem ti faccio compagnia


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non saprei, ma io se non digerisco certe situazioni divento dispeptica, e come conseguenza dissenteria e dovrò fruire dei servizi di "Padre Water"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non saprei, ma io se non digerisco certe situazioni divento dispeptica, e come conseguenza dissenteria e dovrò fruire dei servizi di "Padre Water"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A proposito di Padre Water, vado a confessarmi..... ci vediamo dopo


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A proposito di Padre Water, vado a confessarmi..... ci vediamo dopo


Non ti confesserai mica


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A proposito di Padre Water, vado a confessarmi..... ci vediamo dopo


 
porta il breviario


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Caspita come si è arrabbiato!!!!!

Padre Water anzichè darmi l'assoluzione, mi ha scacciato dalla sua Chiesa!!!!

Mi ha detto che con i peccati (di gola) che ho commesso inquesti giorni, devo fare penitenza e digiuno almeno per 40 giorni, poi forse sarà disposto a risentirmi........


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*??????*



tatina ha detto:


> porta il breviario


 
Ma non si chiamava carta igienica???
Mah!!!
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non si chiamava carta igienica???
> Mah!!!
> Bruja


a volte a casa mia si dice vado a telefonare.. e si risponde porta i gettoni.. il breviario è carino dai...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*tatino*



tatina ha detto:


> a volte a casa mia si dice vado a telefonare.. e si risponde porta i gettoni.. il breviario è carino dai...


ma certo che è carina, qui il problema è lancillotto che è diventato un'arma batteriologica.........altro che chiacchiere! 
Io lo vedo il suo Water gambe in spalla che va nel bagno del vicino per paura di restare in quella camera a gas"!!!
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ma certo che è carina, qui il problema è lancillotto che è diventato un'arma batteriologica.........altro che chiacchiere!
> Io lo vedo il suo Water gambe in spalla che va nel bagno del vicino per paura di restare in quella camera a gas"!!!
> Bruja


sei veggente anche tu?


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*ihihihih*



tatina ha detto:


> sei veggente anche tu?


No ma mi basta una fervida immaginazione!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No ma mi basta una fervida immaginazione!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no perchè dico ce ne vuole per immaginare sta cosa e a meno che tu non l'abbia vista...
lanci arma batteriologica... nella mia mente si sono create visioni... terrificanti...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*ahahahha*



tatina ha detto:


> no perchè dico ce ne vuole per immaginare sta cosa e a meno che tu non l'abbia vista...
> lanci arma batteriologica... nella mia mente si sono create visioni... terrificanti...


 
No sai, è che ho letto della cacciata dalla Chiesa (leggi bagno), e mi immaginavo il Water che faceva scongiuri perchè dalle parole di lancy dubito che olezzasse di gelsomino e tuberosa.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

*MHA*

Gente oggi qua serve un esorcista altro che Padre Water!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No sai, è che ho letto della cacciata dalla Chiesa (leggi bagno), e mi immaginavo il Water che faceva scongiuri perchè dalle parole di lancy dubito che olezzasse di gelsomino e tuberosa.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehmmm......mi astengo


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Ohibò, i SI aumentano....

Il sondaggio non è ancora chiuso accidenti.......


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gente oggi qua serve un esorcista altro che Padre Water!!!!


non sono ancora esorcista.. però avrei voluto dire:eccomi


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ohibò, i SI aumentano....
> 
> Il sondaggio non è ancora chiuso accidenti.......


uHMMM..NON SARANNO MICA LE STESSE PERSONE A VOTARE PIU' DI UNA VOLTA?


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> uHMMM..NON SARANNO MICA LE STESSE PERSONE A VOTARE PIU' DI UNA VOLTA?


 
non si può.. a meno che non ti registri con un nik nuovo....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> non si può.. ameno che non ti registri con un nik nuovo....


o nr


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> o nr


Scherzi, non lo farebbe mai, è eticamente scorretto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scherzi, non lo farebbe mai, è eticamente scorretto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' quell'eticamente che mi lasci perplessa....


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

ehmmmmmm...... mi  ri-astengo


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' quell'eticamente che mi lasci perplessa....


E non parlo dell'etica di Tatina per intenderci...


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E non parlo dell'etica di Tatina per intenderci...


 
Se una questione fra donne, allora non metto dito..... non vorrei bruciarmelo....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se una questione fra donne, allora non metto dito..... non vorrei bruciarmelo....


 
Se e' una questione fra donne non ne sono stata informata...


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se e' una questione fra donne non ne sono stata informata...


 
Lettrice è una donna:FATTO
Tatina è una donna:FATTO
io: sono FATTO, ...ehhhhmm cosa mi fai scrivere......

Lettrice si rivolge a Tanina: FATTO

quindi, per non incorrere nelle ire di una strega (tatina) e di una mangiacristianispezzacavallieiri (Lettrice), meglio togliere il dito....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lettrice è una donna:FATTO
> Tatina è una donna:FATTO
> io: sono FATTO, ...ehhhhmm cosa mi fai scrivere......
> 
> ...


None...Non credo Tatina abbia tirato fuori pozioni strane x avvelenarmi...almeno non credo...

Per certo sono nella lista nera di qualcuno ma non Tatina...mha...

Assolutamente infatti ho riletto il mio post/replay a Bruja...e mi sono data dell'imbecille da sola...ma la cosa era piu' generale...

Comunque tranquillo che in una discussione tra donne mi chiamo fuori pure io!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> None...Non credo Tatina abbia tirato fuori pozioni strane x avvelenarmi...almeno non credo...
> 
> Per certo sono nella lista nera di qualcuno ma non Tatina...mha...
> 
> ...


 
Non avrai mica paura?? Tu sei della "PANZER DIVITION"


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lettrice è una donna:FATTO
> Tatina è una donna:FATTO
> io: sono FATTO, ...ehhhhmm cosa mi fai scrivere......
> 
> ...


 
mi sfugge solo questo:fatto di cosa?
ma che ti cali lanciiiiiiiiiii?

uauhauhauahauauauh

altra domanda:
chi è tanina? hihihihihihihi


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non avrai mica paura?? Tu sei della "PANZER DIVITION"


Giuro...ho avuto brutte esperienza...e tutte al liceo...

Una volta in una discussione questa tizia che non riusciva ad essere piu' velenosa di me...mi strappo' i capelli...sai quanto fa male?...io odio la violenza...

Un'altra volta durante l'ora di ricreazione questa sorta di mastino napoletano/sardo che per non so quale motivo mi adiava a morte...mi si avvicino' e mi fece, in sardo corretto: 'Ma colpi ne vuoi?"...io le risi in faccia..perche' era veramente assurdo...e presi le botte.

Dal liceo niente scontri diretti con donne isteriche...


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E non parlo dell'etica di Tatina per intenderci...


di che etica parli? io un'etica? lo so sono matta e ho anche perso il filo


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non avrai mica paura?? Tu sei della "PANZER DIVITION"


scusi mr. ma anche se non so l'inglese non si dice panzer division?

scusate, torno alle mie visioni...


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> mi sfugge solo questo:fatto di cosa?
> ma che ti cali lanciiiiiiiiiii?
> 
> uauhauhauahauauauh
> ...


 
Mi sono fatto la naftalina di ETA BETA......


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

*p.s.*

vado a mettermi gli occhiali, ormai non metto più a fuoco, ecco perchè ho inventato tanina..... (però è carino, è come una tana piccolina.... uhhhmmm, meglio cambiare argomento)


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> scusi mr. ma anche se non so l'inglese non si dice panzer division?
> 
> scusate, torno alle mie visioni...


Ops ... parentesi, ... tatina ... troppo bello il tuo avatar   

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: se non si arrabbia Bruja  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , magari lo cambiasse pure lei ... non mi piace per nulla il suo.  Non farmi la pelle Bruja, ... non sono abbastanza armato in questo momento


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> vado a mettermi gli occhiali, ormai non metto più a fuoco, ecco perchè ho inventato tanina..... (però è carino, è come una tana piccolina.... uhhhmmm, meglio cambiare argomento)


non è tanto piccolina .. c'è l'eco...


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ops ... parentesi, ... tatina ... troppo bello il tuo avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
grazie ne ho altri


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> grazie ne ho altri


No, ... non cambiarlo, ... questo è perfetto, ... è anche perfetto per te


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Gennaio 2007)

Comunque il sondaggio è a pari.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*??????????????*



Lettrice ha detto:


> None...Non credo Tatina abbia tirato fuori pozioni strane x avvelenarmi...almeno non credo...
> 
> Per certo sono nella lista nera di qualcuno ma non Tatina...mha...
> 
> ...


 
Da dove ti tiri fuori tu????............. 
Basta che il primo che non vuole fare il Muzio Scevola del dito e tu rinneghi la sorellanza!!
Mi compiaccio, davvero mi compiaccio.............
Sgrumpft!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Mai!!!!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Da dove ti tiri fuori tu????.............
> Basta che il primo che non vuole fare il Muzio Scevola del dito e tu rinneghi la sorellanza!!
> Mi compiaccio, davvero mi compiaccio.............
> Sgrumpft!!!
> Bruja


Il tuo post era innocente, era la mia risposta piuttosto aperta a malintesi...

Porgo le scuse mai mi permetterei di compiere alto tradimento


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il tuo post era innocente, era la mia risposta piuttosto aperta a malintesi...
> 
> Porgo le scuse mai mi permetterei di compiere alto tradimento


 
Ah mbeh!!!    Come non detto allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

si certo, senti la sorellanza

e il QUISAZ ADERAH dov'è????

p.s.
Devo prendere il libro per leggere se si scrive così.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

*trovato*

QUISAZ HADERACH!!!

Il dormiente si è svegliato!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2007)

*ho fatto ricerche*



lancillotto ha detto:


> QUISAZ HADERACH!!!
> 
> Il dormiente si è svegliato!!!


..ricerche poco impegnative ..google..per capirci qualcosa...ma ho capito pochino lo stesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    .
Io cito film famosi e ..spiego... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ricerche poco impegnative ..google..per capirci qualcosa...ma ho capito pochino lo stesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il film è famoso per gli amanti del genere.

Inoltre i libri sembra siano ancora più famosi perchè chi ha scritto il più famoso "Guerre stellari" ha detto che senza "DUNE" non avrebbe mai avuto lo spunto.

Persino "2001: Odissea nello spazio" non sarebbe stato scritto..........

Ovvio, deve piacere la fantascienza.

In quanto all'aggancio, la "Sorellanza" era una setta religiosa di sole donne che potevano scegliere mediante poteri di condizionamento mentale, il sesso del nascituro, stavano facendo la diverse generazioni la selezione genetica per partorire il QUISAZ HADERACH, l'essere supremo, l'uomo che avrebbe cambiato l'equilibrio nello spazio........


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

*p.s.*

DUNE che in cinematografia è un solo film, oltre al libro omonimo, sono stati scritti 3 libri prima e circa altrettanti dopo. Alcune storie sono state scritte postume all'ideatore, completate dal figlio, giusto per completare l'opera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2007)

*molto riconoscente*

Grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	






lancillotto ha detto:


> Il film è famoso per gli amanti del genere.
> 
> Inoltre i libri sembra siano ancora più famosi perchè chi ha scritto il più famoso "Guerre stellari" ha detto che senza "DUNE" non avrebbe mai avuto lo spunto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie


Dovere


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Lancillotto*

Ho scritto che non sono interessata al tipo di comunicazione chatteriana, non ho votato perchè preferirei che non venisse attivata!!!

Se una considerevole parte di persone la desidererebbero, perchè no?  comporta  un casino di lavoro?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dovere


 


TONK. TONK.


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Gennaio 2007)

Intanto assolutamento no sta prendendo piede.

Comunque, io non so nemmeno cosa serva una chat, ... perchè via e-mail è diverso ? Oppure, ... prendi il telefono è in un minuto dici tutto quello che vuoi.

Non lo so, a me la chat non dice molto, ... e poi, mi piace giuggiolarmi tra una risposta e l'altra


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> TONK. TONK.


 
TONK TONK che???


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> TONK TONK che???


ammazza che robbba...

verificavo la concentrazione fi ferro che ti trascini...


na limatina alla maglia di dietro no eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e daje du punti ..porca miseria! cambia cavallo, ma che ne so...rinnovala insomma...mo te la passo io l'icona giusta...vedrai che faville...


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammazza che robbba...
> 
> verificavo la concentrazione fi ferro che ti trascini...
> 
> ...


 
OK ci conto


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammazza che robbba...
> 
> verificavo la concentrazione fi ferro che ti trascini...
> 
> ...


 
MICIOLIDIAAAAAAAAAA

Grazie per il link.......

Non so se si apprezza bene questo avatar, ma adesso ho messo questo


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Dai gente, chi non ha votato ha ancora 9 ore circa per farlo.....

le cabine sono ancora aperte, non vi chiediamo i documenti (solo l'indirizzo IP 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )......


su, forza, un piccolo sforzo


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Micia miciotta*

Che due punti, quello necessita del maniscalco per il cavallo, del fabbro ferraio per il vestito, e di un paranco per metterlo sul destriero.......... dopo di che se in torneo cade.........huu huu, ora che si rialzca fra la cotta di maglia di ferro, l'armatura, e il colapasta, pardon il cimiero, se non c'è un muletto hai voglia!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che due punti, quello necessita del maniscalco per il cavallo, del fabbro ferraio per il vestito, e di un paranco per metterlo sul destriero.......... dopo di che se in torneo cade.........huu huu, ora che si rialzca fra la cotta di maglia di ferro, l'armatura, e il colapasta, pardon il cimiero, se non c'è un muletto hai voglia!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi fornisco da JUNGHEINRICH,  a volte da CATERPILLAR


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi fornisco da JUNGHEINRICH, a volte da CATERPILLAR


Evoluto il cavaliere senza macchia...............!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

